

Show HN: A generic memory and disk cache in Swift - hgpc
https://github.com/Haneke/HanekeSwift

======
hgpc
This was created as part of Realm's Summer of Swift and presented last friday
at NSSpain. It might very well be the first implementation of a generic cache
in Swift.

Feedback and contributions are more than welcome!

